# Basket of Baby Tiels



## Many Feathers (Dec 30, 2007)

A few 2007 Babies​


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute  a few of them look like they want food


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What an adorable picture


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh my god! How cute is that!!!! I'll take them.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Ahhhhh!!!!!!! They are sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awwwww, what a cute photo!!!!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Soooooo cute! Wow is that pic great.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Oh my god! How cute is that!!!! I'll take them.


I thought you said no more for now  You would have to get one more to make it and even 12 tiels or you could give one to me  I think I counted right


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I thought you said no more for now


No more...not unless they're my grandkids..(from Baby and Ziggy ofcourse)


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are adorable!!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

WOOWW they are so CUTEEEE!!!!!!


----------

